# New B&G Pestpro Power 4 Electric Backpack Sprayer



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Finally in the house.. B&G PestPro Power 4 battery backpack sprayer. :nod: :nod:

By FAR the best battery backpack sprayer I've used. The harness/strap system is really amazing and SUPER comfortable on my back. And I have 4 lower back, pinched nerves, and 2 herniated discs... so I know about pain. And the entire system, from the adjustable 4-way nozzle (which is super nice, but some-what limited), TeeJet capable I believe (from the few YouTube videos I saw, but I may be wrong), to the brass handle, AND *TWO* 18v rechargeable batteries, standard.

I use this in a professional application, putting out anywhere from 20 gallons to 40 gallons of product.

Fire away any questions. My review kinds is "bleh" this time, but I am busy right now (even tonight) and just wanted to throw this together and see what ya'll think.

What kind of "review" criteria does one, like, from a backpack sprayer? What should I test/evaluate?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Ware said:


> Very nice!


Coming from you - that means a lot! :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

The PCO Multijet nozzle is replaceable by a standard Teejet Cap and nozzle. What I would be evaluating is ability to control pressure and volume output. How big a tip can be run before losing pressure. Some of the similar backpacks do not like to run larger nozzles or else a two nozzle boom.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> The PCO Multijet nozzle is replaceable by a standard Teejet Cap and nozzle. What I would be evaluating is ability to control pressure and volume output. How big a tip can be run before losing pressure. Some of the similar backpacks do not like to run larger nozzles or else a two nozzle boom.


What might you suggest I use? And what exactly would you like me to test? I'm curious to put it through its paces - I know I spray a lot personally, but never really put much thought into a sprayer (professionally) until now.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

See if it can handle an AI 110-04 and then a 110-08 tip.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

What TeeJet might you also recommend, in additon to testing, for say 60% herbicide, 30% insect control and 10% other?

More so concerned with herbicide, but I do quite a few pest/insect jobs too..


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> See if it can handle an AI 110-04 and then a 110-08 tip.


Handle - for how long? And just lock the handle down and just spray until the tank is empty?

I'm sorry, I'm VERY green to reviewing, especially anything of this quality (to me at least).


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I meant see if the pump is capable of supporting the nozzles. Some electric pumps cannot supply enough pressure and volume to use a 110-04 nozzle. never mind a 110-08.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> I meant see if the pump is capable of supporting the nozzles. Some electric pumps cannot supply enough pressure and volume to use a 110-04 nozzle. never mind a 110-08.


I think it's only a single PSI @ 35psi.

There's a video on YT where two guys compared the Flowzone to B&G, and they preferred the more even flow/pattern than the higher PSI fan spray on the Flowzone w/ TeeJett nozzle.

And I use a fan spray/cone more often then not - so I'm looking for a fan recommendation for a TeeJet fan/cone shape capable for herbicides and low-moderate wind.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I like the AI 110-03 or AI 110-04 to apply a gallon per 1000 sq ft. This is safe in winds up to 10 MPH. 
Saw the Flowzone. Pump is jerky at low pressures and then it is too high at the high pressure. Controlling pressure by slowing the pump motor is not the best idea. That is what electric sprayers with multiposition switches do.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

That's a nice looking sprayer. Will you be using it for spraying humic acid at all? I've heard sometimes the chapin battery backpack sprayers can plug when spraying something thick like HA. I just got a 20v chapin so I hope I don't run into that issue when I use it.

Also if you don't mind me asking what was the cost?


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> That's a nice looking sprayer. Will you be using it for spraying humic acid at all? I've heard sometimes the chapin battery backpack sprayers can plug when spraying something thick like HA. I just got a 20v chapin so I hope I don't run into that issue when I use it.
> 
> Also if you don't mind me asking what was the cost?


I'll give it a whirl when I find the right TeeJet to use. I feel it'll do well - we will see. 😁


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

I paid $365 from pestrong and had it in 48 hours.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

iFisch3224 said:


> I paid $365 from pestrong and had it in 48 hours.


Let us know how you like it. Issues I have had with backpack sprayers:

-leaking at the top when I shake it up
-Constant clogging with WDG formulations
-cheap plastic wands that bend too easy
-drippy tips


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> > I paid $365 from pestrong and had it in 48 hours.
> ...


I used it on my lawn last night for about 15 minutes until the batteries had to be charged. Each battery came with like 5% charge - no biggie, a full charge would have been better.

I will be using it for about 2-3 hours later today, so I can speak a little better to answer this. And then I'll be using it to treat my yard (insecticide application) today, or tomorrow. I'll put a few hours on it this weekend.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah I might try liquid bifenthrin instead of granules just for fun


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Yeah I might try liquid bifenthrin instead of granules just for fun


Worked well for me last year. I switched it up a little this year. Domyown had really good prices on the stuff I have now, and it's nice to have a rotation of quality insecitices, since I apply like all year around.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah I got some liquid for free with a pump sprayer. Last years Fleapocalypse was brutal in my house so I definitely need to try something new. Might throw Methoprene in there.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Yeah I got some liquid for free with a pump sprayer. Last years Fleapocalypse was brutal in my house so I definitely need to try something new. Might throw Methoprene in there.


Suspend SC and Demand have been awesome this year - but like I said, I saved like $12 buying these two, so it made sense when domyown had their sale..

https://www.domyown.com/suspend-sc-p-40.html

https://www.domyown.com/demand-cs-p-46.html


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I have suspend polyzone - I Call it "the line of death" when I apply around the foundation lol


----------

